# St. Patrickâ€™s Day Surgery



## fuzzydog (Mar 6, 2008)

March 17 will be a banner day for me and Iâ€™m hoping it will end 16 month of dialysis.

My daughter and I enter operating rooms within an hour of each other. She will have a kidney removed and I will receive that kidney.

Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers.
David


----------



## rincewind03060 (Mar 6, 2008)

Good luck David. We will all expect to hear that both of you are fine real soon now.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Mar 6, 2008)

You are a twice-blessed man, David.  Of course, you and your daughter will be in our prayers.  Best wishes.


----------



## Verne (Mar 6, 2008)

You will both be in our prayers.
Vern


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hope all goes well.  You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 6, 2008)

What a lovely gift your daughter is giving both you and herself.  To you, life without dialysis.  To her, she gets her healthy Daddy back.  It is a win win situation.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 6, 2008)

David, you will both be in our prayers. Nothing quite like the love of one of your children.


----------



## rherrell (Mar 6, 2008)

GOOD LUCK DAVID!


----------



## bosipipes (Mar 6, 2008)

My Thoughts will be with you both.


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 6, 2008)

David, the best of luck to you. You both will be my prayers.


----------



## jscola (Mar 6, 2008)

Our prayers are with you"    Joe S.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 6, 2008)

My prayers are with both of you!


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 6, 2008)

What a great daughter. You both will be in my prayers.


----------



## gketell (Mar 6, 2008)

Good luck to you and Great luck to your daughter!!  I hope it works out for you both!

Just remember to abstain from celebrating St Patty's in the future.  No wasting that precious gift!!  

GK


----------



## Malainse (Mar 6, 2008)

I understand some of what you go through as my mother was on dialysis for years... 

Both you and your daughter will be in our prayers..

Mitch....


----------



## TAFFJ (Mar 6, 2008)

Best wishes to you both!


----------



## GBusardo (Mar 6, 2008)

All the best!  Lets hope that this St Patrick's day will be extra lucky for you


----------



## papaturner (Mar 6, 2008)

What an awesome gift of love.....You both will be in my prayers. God be with you both.

Perry


----------

